# Tour Stage 17: Five climbs and 143.5k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

_i accidentally posted this in the Stage 16 thread. sorry!_I haven't seen the stage yet, but the sound I heard was Evans hitting every rung on the way down. It appears TeJay was given permission to ride ahead once it was realized Evans couldn't stay. They are next to each other in GC, just sneaking into teh Top Ten.

But Nibali was able to put in some digs. It was nice seeing Basso lead Nibali and then watch Nibali attempt to crack Wiggins and Froome. He is now only :18 behind Froome, but Froome and Wiggins look like the dynamic duo this tour.

And Voeckler. The lil boy Prince from teh island pulls off another win. I thought the hills would be too tough for him, but once you see he is in a break...He now holds two stages this Tour and the Mountains Classification. By four points. Stage 17 is gonna be goooood.

With a 9.3k Cat1 climb only 17k into the stage, things could get punchy. Europcar will be looking to defend Voeckler's peas, and Astana will look to get points where possible for Kessiakoff. If a break gets away, which will be tough at the start, it will be interesting to see who gets in it. 

There is asmall Cat2, tiny Cat3, then an 11.7k long chain-dropper HC climb. A descent followed by a 15.4k camel humps summit finish. Wiggins, Froome - heck, all of Sky - will be defending attacks from Nibali and Van Den Broeck. Add to that the Voeckler/Kessiakoff battle, and this could be our best stage of the Tour.

Does Europcar send Rolland up the road to PacMan Mountain points and go for the stage, making it a double-double? Can Nibali attack on the Port de Bales and get time on Froome? Will TeJay be unleashed and leapfrog Zubeldia? Please, anything but a dull stage.



















(haha. if this race were, say the 3rd Tour de France, im certain someone would cheat and take a shortcut here.)


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

weltyed said:


> Stage 17 is gonna be goooood.


agreed!




weltyed said:


> Does Europcar send Rolland up the road to PacMan Mountain points and go for the stage, making it a double-double?


That's what I would do if I were in their shoes... you know TV is going to be wiped out feeling... Kessiakoff might be fresher... but with only 4 pts difference, TV can't afford to let K out of his sight.




weltyed said:


> Can Nibali attack on the Port de Bales and get time on Froome? Will TeJay be unleashed and leapfrog Zubeldia?


Nibali will attack, no doubt. That final camel hump sure looks like a good place to get 15-20-30 seconds.

TJ will be unleashed to follow, hopefully has another good day... he's still young so who knows if he might crack. Remember he's got a strong TT also!


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

I would like to see RSNT get someone in a break besides (or at least alongside) Jens.
If they run with the GC pack let them all break loose and ride for a decent contract next year.

Should be a good dot race. 

I hope someone will throw some attacks at Wiggo and Froome. They look pretty damn strong!


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, Nibali will definitely attack, the problem is who will go with him? Froome and Wiggo is keeping it tight. Maybe TJ can go with him if he has the legs and try to make it to the top 5. Evans is unfortunately done, his fitness in the 3rd week isn't what he expected. There's always next year


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

This one is done and dusted. only remaining question is how high TJ can climb, if Nibali can maintain a podium spot, and who takes the last mountain stage.

I'd like to see horner and/or levi go up the road and contest for a Big stage win.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

I wonder if Sagan will try to win this after not quite getting it in Foix? I don't see anyone within twenty minutes of the top getting away.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd say Wiggins to reel it in in a blaze of glory, but he's so British even the British are ashamed of their own attention-whoring bawdiness. 

And what's with his patent answer '_yes well, we ticked another one off'_ (on the way to Paris), at the end of each stage Sky dominates? How anticlimactic. I hope he doesn't say that to his wife.


I missed most of today's stage, home late.  Did I hear correctly that the one of the old men of the peloton put in a hell of a showing today? You know, that guy that Chuck Norris buys his underwear from? 

I have tomorrow off. Will be up early with coffee brewing.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

I think Froome takes this one. Either him or Tyler Farrar. That guy's a monster.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

erj549 said:


> I think Froome takes this one. Either him or Tyler Farrar. *That guy's a monster*.



He is!

That little effer had every reason (self-inflicted crashes or otherwise) to look for an exit stage left early on, but dammit, he's going to finish. 

Allez Lanterne Rouge! 

I hope he smokes CavAss like an after-dinner Cuban, on the Champs, with chianti and fava beans on the side.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Would it be safe to say that TJ would be unleashed to ride for the win? Would be interesting if stage 16 was Cadel's customary "bad Tour day" (or was that stage 11) so TJ and Cadel can try to work over Wiggo and company. I doubt it but it should be good.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

JaeP said:


> Would it be safe to say that TJ would be unleashed to ride for the win? Would be interesting if stage 16 was Cadel's customary "bad Tour day" (or was that stage 11) so TJ and Cadel can try to work over Wiggo and company. I* doubt it but it should be good.*



After sixteen stages watching everyone else light up the roads I can safely say it'll still be good _despite _Wiggins (hey-let's-see-how-slow-we-can-go-and-still-win) and Co. 

TeeJay may be "unleashed" and he may be up there, but my guess is he'll still be hanging on for dear life. However...I'd like to see him and Nibbles have a _reeeally_ good day in saddle.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I hope he smokes CavAss like an after-dinner Cuban, on the Champs, with chianti and fava beans on the side.


^^^^This!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I get the feeling Rolland might have sat up today to save himself for tomorrow. 

I'd love to see Tejay give it full gas and drop the Sky train. 

And it would be great to see Nibbles drop them too.

I'd love to see Ruben Perez win the stage. Why? Cause he's on my Velogames team, that's why!


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Wiggins for the win a put a nail on this tour's coffin. Attack from Nibali. Lo Squalo won't let it go without a fight and this looks like the place.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm hoping Sagan takes it and shows us he's got what it takes to be a future team leader. He's sort of rested from yesterday (22 minutes down on the Tommy time), hopefully he has the legs.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

TdF needs to send of that rainy weather this away.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

No way Wiggo wins. If anything maybe he and Froome take off and he better give it to Froome. But I see a break making all that moot.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

So Nibbles fights all tour to gap Sky and put them under pressure. As soon as he accomplishes that after taking huge risks on a decent, he sits up, goes back to the pack, and then has his team ride tempo. Freaking idiots.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn that is some bloody bar tape


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

BassNBrew said:


> So Nibbles fights all tour to gap Sky and put them under pressure. As soon as he accomplishes that he sits up, goes back to the pack, and then has his team ride tempo. Freaking idiots.


The break isn't going away today, amigo. Nibali knows that I thinks. For a while it looked like it might, but not anymore I think.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Live comments say he just shook Valverde's hand and sat up.

He maybe was testing and either he found a chance or saw there's no chance. We'll know when the stage ends.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Someone who has a name that starts with Cav and ends with dish just got caught on camera car-drafting back to the bunch.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Someone who has a name that starts with Cav and ends with dish just got caught on camera car-drafting back to the bunch.


Probably should just grab onto the back of a camera bike and have it pull him to victory.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

il sogno said:


> ^^^^This!!!


Sky will be working for Cav 100% in Paris. Farrar is on a shattered team. Nobody has been able to match Cav in Paris for the last few years.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Sky will be working for Cav 100% in Paris. Farrar is on a shattered team. Nobody has been able to match Cav in Paris for the last few years.


Presuming he (Cav) even tries. I'm not sure what the tally is, but I don't think Cav tried to contest a majority of the flat sprints intermediate or otherwise this year. I get the impression he's just putting in base miles for the Olympics. Compared to any of his prior TdFs, Cav this year has been invisible so far.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Marc said:


> Someone who has a name that starts with Cav and ends with dish just got caught on camera car-drafting back to the bunch.


The red car that was behind him was a race official. I am pretty sure they would have said something to him if there was a problem. How about Porte hanging on to the medical car for the early parts of the HC climb?

Nudist alert! One of the Eurosport feeds had a guy running along side the break in a tiny thong. His buddy behind him spilled out of his as he was running. Wonder if that will make the NBC highlight reel!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am going to say a Euskatel rider since they have had zilch this tour. I think their whole remaining team is in the break as we speak.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spookyload said:


> The red car that was behind him was a race official. I am pretty sure they would have said something to him if there was a problem. How about Porte hanging on to the medical car for the early parts of the HC climb?


The commissaire car went past him, and Cav kept to the bumper of the team car. We'll see. Porte shoulda gotten fined too.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*peleton is big, but way spread out on a small country road*

peleton is big, but way spread out on a small country road

over the next 40 km, there could be a fwe attempts to tear things up, and jump guys far up in the standings for places 5th to 10th


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar just overcooks a corner; Costa I believe.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Valverde with 15km to go.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzz....

The scenery has been nice, anyway. 

Hey somebody help me out here, I must have missed the memo. What happened to the devil?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Liquigas still on the front of the peleton.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Zzzzzzzzz....
> 
> The scenery has been nice, anyway.
> 
> Hey somebody help me out here, I must have missed the memo. What happened to the devil?


“Tour Devil” Didi Senft confirmed that he will miss the Tour this year for the first time, but that things are finally looking up after his surgery last month. 

“I just got back from having my head x-rayed, the third time in three weeks, I feel like a Chernobyl reactor.,” he told Cyclingnews. “Today the results were much better and I can start doing more things every day, (unfortunately without the Tour).”

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/inj...&ns_source=cyclingnews&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Zzzzzzzzz....
> 
> The scenery has been nice, anyway.
> 
> Hey somebody help me out here, I must have missed the memo. What happened to the devil?



While you were sleeping............


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I think Voekler needs another rest day.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> “Tour Devil” Didi Senft confirmed that he will miss the Tour this year for the first time, but that things are finally looking up after his surgery last month.
> 
> “I just got back from having my head x-rayed, the third time in three weeks, I feel like a Chernobyl reactor.,” he told Cyclingnews. “Today the results were much better and I can start doing more things every day, (unfortunately without the Tour).”
> 
> Injury Update: Wynants And Terpstra Improving | Cyclingnews.com


Jeez! 

I had no idea. Thanks for the link/info.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Cadel getting dropped off the peleton*

Cadel getting dropped off the peleton

apaprently the 'he peaks in the third week' storyline is not playing out.

he may be far out of the top ten - the finish is uphill, and everyone is looking for scraps today


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I think Voekler needs another rest day.



:lol:


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*pinot and rolland could shred and jump into top five*

pinot and rolland could shred and jump into top five - but they would have to shred everyone right now


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PJay said:


> Cadel getting dropped off the peleton
> 
> apaprently the 'he peaks in the third week' storyline is not playing out.
> 
> he may be far out of the top ten - the finish is uphill, and everyone is looking for scraps today



Cadel is out the back door!

He'll lose a couple more minutes today.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Froome is dragging Wiggo up the hill!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nibali has cracked!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*wow - pinot jumping into top 10 with this good ride?*

wow - pinot jumping into top 10 with this good ride?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pinot catches Wiggo's wheel!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

White jersey at risk?


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*where is zubeldia*

where is zubeldia


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Valverde wins it!


----------



## drewskey (Jun 3, 2011)

I really wish Wiggo would have let Froome go and catch Valverde.. that would have made for even more excitement!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

drewskey said:


> I really wish Wiggo would have let Froome go and catch Valverde.. that would have made for even more excitement!



It looked like Froome was on a recovery ride as he kept looking back at Wiggo.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Wiggo, or better the Sky Team, could have left Froome go for the win, if he hadn't declared to the press that he can win this tour.

So for example Froome goes and wins, putting himself at seconds from Wiggo, then probably if Wiggo under performs in the TT, Froome wins the TDF.

I guess the Sky management prefer to have him on a short leash


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Cadel contains the bleeding, Top 3 solidifying slowly, like jello in fridge*

Cadel contains the bleeding, Top 3 solidifying slowly, like jello in fridge

now to look at TT abilities to see what might happen in these last couple of days. Froome as well as Wiggins are strong in the TT, so the podium may be in place.

A year ago I picked Rolland FTGCW, a long-shot which now doesn't sound too crazy.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Wiggo, or better the Sky Team, could have left Froome go for the win, if he hadn't declared to the press that he can win this tour.
> 
> So for example Froome goes and wins, putting himself at seconds from Wiggo, then probably if Wiggo under performs in the TT, Froome wins the TDF.
> 
> I guess the Sky management prefer to have him on a short leash



IMHO, Sky really owes Froome for keeping Wiggo up front. Period.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*Could Froome have won the entire tour if Sky switched leader mid-way?*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Wiggo, or better the Sky Team, could have left Froome go for the win, if he hadn't declared to the press that he can win this tour.
> 
> So for example Froome goes and wins, putting himself at seconds from Wiggo, then probably if Wiggo under performs in the TT, Froome wins the TDF.
> 
> I guess the Sky management prefer to have him on a short leash


Could Froome have won the entire tour if Sky switched leader mid-way?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

PJay said:


> Cadel contains the bleeding, Top 3 solidifying slowly, like jello in fridge
> 
> now to look at TT abilities to see what might happen in these last couple of days. Froome as well as Wiggins are strong in the TT, so the podium may be in place.
> 
> A year ago I picked Rolland FTGCW, a long-shot which now doesn't sound too crazy.



Even if Wiggo crashes on any of the last stages, it'll be hard for any GC to make up two minutes. :shrugs:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wiggo claims to have been daydreaming the same time Froome was dragging him up the last part of the climb.

He said he lost focus there for a bit.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

All over but the positives now. Congrats to Wiggo.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally ... I'm happy for Valverde.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

PJay said:


> Could Froome have won the entire tour if Sky switched leader mid-way?


Only if Wiggo wasn't able to win.

The Team Sky was built around Wiggins, the primary goal is to win the TDF with him.

Off course if Wiggo had cracked or crashed out, then Froom would be the leader for sure.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Only if Wiggo wasn't able to win.
> 
> The Team Sky was built around Wiggins, the primary goal is to win the TDF with him.
> 
> Off course if Wiggo had cracked or crashed out, then Froom would be the leader for sure.



Froome could probably build a larger lead too. Much stronger rider than Wiggo.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I loved it when the camera went onboard the RSNT bus pre-stage, listening in on the gameplan for the stage. When they mentioned Jens, it was like "Jens is Jens" and he's going to do whatever he wants to do, ha-ha! Just really cool that there is least one pro out there that we can all seem to agree is 100% BA!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

EuroSVT said:


> I loved it when the camera went onboard the RSNT bus pre-stage, listening in on the gameplan for the stage. When they mentioned Jens, it was like "Jens is Jens" and he's going to do whatever he wants to do, ha-ha! Just really cool that there is least one pro out there that we can all seem to agree is 100% BA!


I could be wrong but I thought I heard, "Who wants to win today" and their was silence.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

No you're right...but the Jens part came later


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

finally saw the race. there was some serious drama there with wiggins and froome. froome showed he could have won the stage, and probably put serious time into wiggo. late in the race he looked relaxed while wiggine looked under pressure.

i think the final ITT will be a bit more exciting knowing froome can ITT. now, i dont think he can put over a minute into wiggins, but as a sky ds do you have to watch the closk and have him ease back in the final 5k. just in case?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

weltyed said:


> i think the final ITT will be a bit more exciting knowing froome can ITT. now, i dont think he can put over a minute into wiggins, but as a sky ds do you have to watch the closk and have him ease back in the final 5k. just in case?


Not sure. I think the DS already did what he had to. To keep Froome from putting time into Wiggins in the mountains. Froome sure can ITT, but that's Wiggins forte. 

No way Froome can take 2min off from Wiggins in the ITT save for a puncture, a bad crash of that Wiggins choose the ITT for blowing up this year.

Mind you, the DS should be seriously thinking about making Froome his GC guy for next year and Froome seriously thinking about leaving Sky if they don't.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

WTH was Nibali doing? Keeping his guys on the front for so long only helped Sky. When he takes a flyer under cover of fog, he backs off after Valverde gives him an earful?


----------

